# Blackstar HT-Dual Preamp Pedal



## Nick1 (Sep 20, 2009)

A few months ago I picked up a Blackstar HT-Dual Pedal and wow! This actually sounds like an AMP not a pedal!!!! It sounds quite a bit different than the HT-5 Head. Which I dont own but Ive tried several times and I like it more each time I try it.

This pedal really caught my attention because it #1 has a tube in it. And #2 it sounds like an amp, not a pedal. I think thats because it runs at 300V of power and it has a 12AX7 running it. 

(here is the specs)

Genuine valve design
 Operates at 300V HT
 Cascaded valve gain stages
 Responds like a valve amp
 2 channel operation
 Clean, Crunch & Lead modes
 Unique switching operation 
 Unique enhanced tone controls
 Exclusive Infinite Shape Feature (ISF) 
 Fully equipped for stage or studio
 Speaker emulated output 
 High integrity buffered bypass
 Power supply included 
 Silent switching.

I really dig this pedal. Its so smooth and responsive to my picking and it cleans up real well even with the gain cranked and an overdrive in front of it. Great for Metal, Fusion, rock or even METAL!!!! I havent recored with it yet but Im sure it sounds great. Im interested in how well the Emulated Speaker output sounds.
I plan on getting the HT-5 Head next month to run together with my Rebel 20. 

So I just thought Id share my experience with some a rockin pedal. Id say for sure that the Blackstar sounds better than any other preamp/head Ive owned before. (That includes a Engl E530, A Radial Hot British, Radial Classic, Digitech 2120 and 2112, Line 6 HD, Peavey XXX, Rocktron Gainiac and a few others.)
I might get a better 12AX7 from Eurotubes to use instead of the average run of the mill Sovtek they got in there.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 20, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Great for Metal, Fusion, rock or even METAL!!!!





I've been wondering about those, and how it might compare to the Bad Cat Xtreme Tone.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Sep 20, 2009)

Aren't they brilliant? My brother bought one and he lent it to me for a week and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a really great pedal, and this is from someone who doesn't like distortion pedals. It seriously is good enough to use as a preamp if necessary.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 21, 2009)

on the subject of this thing, how well do you think it could pull of a modern metal tone like veil of Maya or The Faceless.... I've given some thought to getting one of these to use in the effects loop of my gt-8 on my local show/small gig rig, to get a better pre-amp sound......... something like.


guitar ------ gt-8 ------ Crate Powerblock ----- 2x12 cab
------Loop) HT Dual (


----------



## TMM (Sep 21, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> on the subject of this thing, how well do you think it could pull of a modern metal tone like veil of Maya or The Faceless.... I've given some thought to getting one of these to use in the effects loop of my gt-8 on my local show/small gig rig, to get a better pre-amp sound......... something like.
> 
> 
> guitar ------ gt-8 ------ Crate Powerblock ----- 2x12 cab
> ------Loop) HT Dual (



I haven't used the HT Dual, but I'm guessing you'd hook it up like this:

guitar --> HT --> GT8 --> Powerblock --> 2x12

since that's pretty much how you should always hook up a preamp / effects / poweramp setup for optimal tone.

Also, for the VoM tone, definitely boost your mids, and cut back on the highs / lows (at least for All Things Set Aside tone).



As for the OP, how would you compare the HD-Dual's direct tone to other tube-driven direct tone devices, such as these?
- Vox Tonelab
- Damage Control Demonizer
- Hughes & Kettner devices w/ Redbox (such as Cream Machine, Attax, Tubeman, etc)
- Rocktron Pre's (Voodu Valve, Piranha)

It's funny you bring this up now, because I was just on the search for a tube-driven DI, and this was one of the units I was looking at (along with the others in the list). I've owned the Demonizer before, and so far it was the best tube DI I've played, but I'm betting some of those others could be better.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I contacted Blackstar and asked about the tubes life span and what brand it is and if I would ever need to upgrade it. They said its a standard Sovtek 12AX7. It will last some 10 years or whatever and that there are NO user serviceable parts!!!! Well Ive always been more curious than cautious, So I ordered a top of the line high gain Gold Pin 12AX7 from Euro Tubes today to swap out that stock cheapy Sovtek they got in there. So I should have that later this week so Ill post back here and let you all know if it made an improvement or not.


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 22, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> I contacted Blackstar and asked about the tubes life span and what brand it is and if I would ever need to upgrade it. They said its a standard Sovtek 12AX7. It will last some 10 years or whatever and that there are NO user serviceable parts!!!! Well Ive always been more curious than cautious, So I ordered a top of the line high gain Gold Pin 12AX7 from Euro Tubes today to swap out that stock cheapy Sovtek they got in there. So I should have that later this week so Ill post back here and let you all know if it made an improvement or not.



Whatever you do, don't just toss the Sovteks. They may be "cheapies" but the manufacturer designed the unit to accommodate them. I used to own a VHT 2:50:2, and when the stock Sovteks eventually blew, I swapped them... and never found a tone I liked as much from it, no matter which "top of the line" hyped-up tubes I tried. Big ol' waste of time and money, especially considering that Stevie had offered to send me tubes perfectly matched to the ones I had.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 22, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Whatever you do, don't just toss the Sovteks. They may be "cheapies" but the manufacturer designed the unit to accommodate them. I used to own a VHT 2:50:2, and when the stock Sovteks eventually blew, I swapped them... and never found a tone I liked as much from it, no matter which "top of the line" hyped-up tubes I tried. Big ol' waste of time and money, especially considering that Stevie had offered to send me tubes perfectly matched to the ones I had.



Oh I wont toss it. Ill keep it as a back up just incase.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok I got the new Gold Pin JJs 12AX7 today and I installed in and let it warm up for about a good 20 minutes. And first thought is WOW! It added more mids and bass and as easy as harmonics were to get before, now they are even easier! And it added a good amount more gain. So my gain usually was set at 6-7 now is at 4-6. I LOVED this pedal before now I wanna make love to it! Well not really... But a tube upgrade made a pretty big positive difference. I wont throw away the stock tube but Ill keep it in case one breaks or craps out. So I highly recommend you guys get one!!!!


----------



## pink freud (Sep 24, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Ok I got the new Gold Pin JJs 12AX7 today and I installed in and let it warm up for about a good 20 minutes. And first thought is WOW! It added more mids and bass and as easy as harmonics were to get before, now they are even easier! And it added a good amount more gain. So my gain usually was set at 6-7 now is at 4-6. I LOVED this pedal before now I wanna make love to it! Well not really... But a tube upgrade made a pretty big positive difference. I wont throw away the stock tube but Ill keep it in case one breaks or craps out. So I highly recommend you guys get one!!!!



Easy swap? No finnicky disassembly?


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 24, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Easy swap? No finnicky disassembly?



4 really small screws and some contact cleaner in the ports and out with the old in with the new. Done in about 5 minutes!


----------



## Morgray (Sep 24, 2009)

You got me interested! If you were going to use it for only metal, would you still get this pedal, or would you get the HT-DISTX instead?


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Morgray said:


> You got me interested! If you were going to use it for only metal, would you still get this pedal, or would you get the HT-DISTX instead?



Well I only tried the DistX for a few minutes so I might not be the best judge. But the Dual with some hot pickups like an X2N or some Blackouts or EMGs would do it. Or even just a TS9 would for sure set the HT-Dual into Metal mode. Even more so if you get a nice high gain 12AX7 to replace the stock Sovtek. Just stock without an overdrive or overly hot pickups its kinda about the same level as Petruccis tone on Images and Words or Marco Sfgolis tone or even Andy Timmons. So its well past overdrive but not quite metal.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 24, 2009)

Clips?

Blackstar really intrigues me.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 24, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> Clips?
> 
> Blackstar really intrigues me.



Check Youtube. There are some there if others Blackstar pedals.

This pedal sounds better and better every day! I let the pedal warm up for about 45 minutes today while I restrung a few guitars. When I fired it up, it was just PISSING Great tone!


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 26, 2009)

Just picked one up myself!  

I do wanna A-B it to the Maxon TOD-9 I tried earlier in the day at another store. (Maxon TOD-9 True Tube Overdrive | Nine Series Effects) That's also a tube OD pedal, but standard small size and with a sub-mini tube like the Duncan pedals. But unlike the Duncan Mayhem--a loose tubby harsh freakin' mess--it's tight, crunchy, and juicy. Really sounds fuckin' awesome. If you're tight on pedal board real estate and want that real tube chunk and liveliness, definitely check that one out. (Don't be put off by the "tube before solid state" thing. The tone is the tits.)


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 26, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Just picked one up myself!
> 
> I do wanna A-B it to the Maxon TOD-9 I tried earlier in the day at another store. (Maxon TOD-9 True Tube Overdrive | Nine Series Effects) That's also a tube OD pedal, but standard small size and with a sub-mini tube like the Duncan pedals. But unlike the Duncan Mayhem--a loose tubby harsh freakin' mess--it's tight, crunchy, and juicy. Really sounds fuckin' awesome. If you're tight on pedal board real estate and want that real tube chunk and liveliness, definitely check that one out. (Don't be put off by the "tube before solid state" thing. The tone is the tits.)



Interesting.....

Im pretty happy with what I have at the moment. The next thing I might get is the Blackstar HT-5 Head to run with my Egnater Rebel while using the Blackstar HT-Dual as the main preamp.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmmm.. Its funny, I was looking at preamps to plug into my Carvin X112, because altho I LOVE the clean channel, the distortion is lacking.. The issue with a preamp is I didnt want to carry around a rack with me.. maybe this pedal is exactly what I am looking for.

Damn, Now I gotta spend money -_- well, Im gonna do research, but if you say this pedal sounds better than all those preamps you tried, like the ENGL one and shit.. damn. this might be perfect.


----------

